# My feral cats



## CatProtector (Apr 11, 2005)

On our farm we get our fair share of feral cats. In our past 6 years on this farm we have captured 4 of these wild cats to keep them safe. Around here feral cats are something to shoot on spot and animal shelters don't even mess with. Being the animal lover i am i could'nt stand it. Three out of 5 of my pet cats were strays not yet wild more like drop offs afraid of people but not wild their now pets. Two years after living here i finally talked my husband into building cat houses (3 nice sized ones) . We litterally tore up our garage building these pens so the cats could go in and out as they wanted or sowe could catch them easier when its time for a vet trip (they have to be sedated for their initial vet visit). The four cats i own now had been either hanging around here, newbies, or cats we caught on someone elses property. All four of my ferals have been here over 1-2 years and are actually rather friendly. Even though I can't put my hands on them while i clean pens Dusty or Howler when come and rub against my legs when im to too busy to reach down to pet them.

Their happy healthy cats way to wild to be pets seriousely . But their safe and can live out their lives in peace.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you for carrying for these kitties! In their own way, they love you for doing it.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is true, HippyHart, I can't express, myself, enough how wonderful I think you(CatProtector) are for caring for these kitties. And your husband is such a sport for understanding.
I hope we can see pictures of them soon! 
P.S. How do they get along with your dogs?


----------

